# Theoretische Frage: Gebäude verkabeln



## BlueSea (10. Januar 2004)

Kurze Information, ich lerne Softwareentwicklung und Projektentwicklung, aber leider gibt es auch ein Fach welcher sich mit Netzwerken beschäftigt und da ich ein absolutes Genie in diesem Fach bin, hätte ich ein paar kleine Fragen, da ich nächste Woche einen Test habe.

Eine Angabe beim Test könnte so lauten:



Ein Gebäude soll verkabelt werden.

4 Stockwerke zu je 56 Arbeitsplätze(Rechner), der zentralle Knoten sollte im Keller sein.
Welche Kabel, Geräte, Dosen werden gebraucht inklusive die Anzahl der jeweiligen Stücke.

Es können die modernsten Leitung(zb. LWL) verwendet werden.


Ok, soweit so gut, aber jetzt kommt die Schwierigkeit, wir bekommen vorgegeben wieviele Ports ein Switchs/Bridge/Hub, usw...

zb. Eine Switch hat nur 20 Ports, dadurch müssen wir auch berücksichtigen wie die Swichtes zusammengehängt werden.

Also einiges ist mir schon klar, die Frage ist ob es so passt.
Ich mache jetzt nur ein Stock, da die anderen gleich aussehen werden.

28 Dosen mit Doppelanschlüssen(RJ45)
56 Patchkabeln(von der Dose zum Rechner)
Welche Kabeln werden dann intern von der Dose zum Switch oder Router gebraucht?

usw...

Wir sollen so detalliert wie möglich sein.
zb: Hat ein LWL 10 Fasern, dann sollen wir angeben wieviele PigTails gebraucht werden, das ist ja klar, dass es sich um 20 in diesem Fall hndeln, aber so aufgebaut sollte es schon sein.

Hat jemand einen Vorschlag wie man sowas realiseren kann?


----------



## JoelH (10. Januar 2004)

*hmm,*

hab meine Prüfung , Gott sei es Gedankt, schon hinter mir udn bin auch nimmer ganz so firm in diesen Dingen, man kann auch sagen ich hasse sie. Wie auch immer wenn du 28 Netzwerkkabel hast die zum Switch gehen dann brauchst du auch 28 Ports am Switch.


----------



## BlueSea (10. Januar 2004)

Du glücklicher, ich habs vor mir. 

Ich brauche 56 Ports, also muss ich wahrscheinlich 3 Switches zusammenhängen, wenn ein Switch 20 Ports hat, aber wie weiter?


----------



## Eiszwerg (10. Januar 2004)

Sodala... bin gelernter ITSE. Abschluss 2003 

Also:
Normalerweise nimmste Cat 5  Anschluss-Dosen. Die sind gemessen und abgeschirmt bis 100MHz. Cat 6 existiert bereits, ist aber glaube ich noch nicht genormt
Bei 28 Doppeldosen haste logischerweise 56 Installationsleitungen. Am Besten nimmt man dann auch Cat 5 Kabel, welches es praktischerweise als duplex gibt. Das ist wie Lautsprecherkabel eben doppelt 
Davon bräuchtest Du dann ja auch nur 28 Längen.
Diese 56 Leitungen/Stock sollen lt. Aufgabe alle im Keller zusammenlaufen. Also stellst Du zuerst in jedem Stock einen 19" Schalt-Schrank auf. 10 HE sollten genügen, um die Geräte unterzukriegen. Das grösste Cat 5 Patch-Panel, dass ich kenne umfasst 24-Ports. Was bedeutet, Du brauchst 3 Patch-Panels. Da werden dann die Enden der Leitungen per LSA+ aufgelegt.
Dann müsste man mal schauen, was es so an Switches auf dem Markt gibt. Ich denke, 72 Ports genügen da http://www.hewlett-packard.de/netzwerk/rnd/pdf/procurve_portfolio_fall_2003_engl.pdf.
Da werden dann alle Ports vom Patch-Panel mit FTP-Kabeln eingesteckt.
Das machst Du für jedes Stockwerk.
Dann musst Du Dir überlegen, wie Du die einzelnen Stockwerke miteinander verbindest.
Ich denke, dass das am besten mit LWL geht. Also brauchst Du pro Stockwerk je einen Converter und 5 LWL-Leitungen in den Keller. Dort kommt dann ein LWL-Switch hin und fertig.

Jetzt mal so in 3 Minuten gesagt 

http://www.cobinet.de/shop/1.html 
CobiNet TopLine 100 MHz KAT5+ LS-FRNC duplex <= das Kabel

http://www.cobinet.de/shop/4.html 
TopLink KlasseE 250MHz Datendose UAE6 2xRJ45 UP <= die Dose

http://www.cobinet.de/shop/4.html 
TopLink KlasseE 250MHz Verteilerfeld 24xRJ45 19"/1HE <= das Patchfeld

http://www.cobinet.de/shop/26.html 
19"-Wandgehäuse 3-teilig 12 HE <= der Schrank / Stockwerk

http://www.deltacomputer.de/produkte/cluster/Mellanox_start.shtml
MTS9600 erweiterbar bis auf 96 Ports <= der Switch / Stockwerk

http://www.cobinet.de/shop/7.html 
Media-Converter Fast Ethernet 100 MBits <= Der Converter / Stockwerk

Leider habe ich keinen 5-Port LWL-Switch gefunden. Lässt sich aber auch sicherlich mit nem Gigabit machen. Allerdings ist das alles ein wenig teuer 
Aber davon steht in solchen Aufgaben ja nie was.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Eiszwerg (12. Januar 2004)

Wofür mach ich mir die Mühe überhaupt?


----------



## BlueSea (12. Januar 2004)

Ich bitte um Entschuldigung, aber musste noch was für den Rechnungswesentest machen, dazu noch kommt gleich ein Java-Test(ziemlich theoretisch)  und da war ich am Wochenende kaum vor dem PC.

Da ich jetzt in der Arbeit  bin, habe ich genügend Zeit das ganze genau anzuschauen und fragen zu stellen und die kommen bestimmt.

Fangen wir von vorne an:

Ein Stockwerk:
28 Dosen mit Doppelanschlüssen(RJ45)
56 Patchkabeln(von der Dose zum Rechner)
28 CAT 5 Kabel(Duplex)(Von der Steckdose zum Patch-Panel) 
01 19'' Schrank
03 Patch-Panel
56 FTP-Kabeln(Wozu braucht man diese?)
01 Converter

**Soweit hab ichs verstanden aber was ist ein LSA+?

Keller:
05 LWLs()
10 PigTails(an jedem Ende eins)
01 LWL-Switch

**Warum 5 LWL Leitungen obwohl nur 4 Stockwerke vorhanden sind?**

OK; Hab ich noch was vergessen?


----------



## Eiszwerg (12. Januar 2004)

Oh... habe mich verdacht... dann findest auch nen günstigen LWL-4-Port-Switch. Wie schön 
LSA+ ist eine Kabel-Anklemm-Technik Löt-Schraub-Abisolier-Frei... such mal bei Google


----------



## BlueSea (12. Januar 2004)

Ok, Ich wiederhole noch einmal mit allen Angaben.

Ein Stockwerk:
28 Dosen mit Doppelanschlüssen(RJ45)
56 Patchkabeln(von der Dose zum Rechner)
28 CAT 5 Kabel(Duplex)(Von der Steckdose zum Patch-Panel)
01 19'' Schrank
03 Patch-Panel
56 FTP-Kabeln(Wozu braucht man diese?)
01 Converter

Keller:
04 LWLs(von jedem Stockwerk ins Keller)
08 PigTails(an jedem Ende eins)
01 LWL-Switch

Kannst mir verraten was Stackable ist?

Was passiert wenn ein Patch-Panel genau 56 Ports hat und ich ebenfalls 56 Arbeitsplätze habe, brauche ich nicht noch einen zusätzlichen Anschluss für die LWL-Leitung?

Angenommen ich habe 3 Patch-Panels mit jeweils 20 Ports und alle sind mit den Arbeitsplätzen verbunden.
Brauche ich nicht von jeden Patch-Panel ein Anschluss zum anderen bzw. wie sind die untereinander verbunden?

Und meine vorherige Frage, wazu brauche ich diese FTP-Kabeln?


----------



## Tim C. (12. Januar 2004)

Patchpanel brauchst du weder untereinander verbinden, noch muss das LWL Kabel daran angeschlossen werden, da Patchpanel in dem Sinne nur das Ende deiner in der Wand verlegten Kabel mit einer Buchse sind.
Von diesen Patchpanels werden dann die einzelnen Buchsen an die Netzwerkinfrastruktur angeschlossen, an die sie angeschlossen werden sollen.

Das ist zum Beispiel irrsinnig praktisch, wenn man mehrere physikalisch getrennte Netze hat und irgendwann eine Dose von einem ins andere Netz gepatcht werden soll


----------



## BlueSea (12. Januar 2004)

Momemt, das verstehe ich nicht ganz.

Dosen-Kabel kommen ins Patch-Panel aber wie werden diese dann mit dem LWL verbunden?


----------



## Tim C. (12. Januar 2004)

Über die Switches die du so oder so brauchst.

Ein Patchpanel ist in dem Sinne kein aktives Element im Netzwerk sondern nur ein praktischer Abschluss für einen Kabelwust, damit du nicht auf 56 Kabel die aus der Wand kommen, RJ45 Stecker packen musst um diese dann direkt in die Switches zu packen.


http://www.aiyamicro.com/htm-cables...tworking-parts-shielded-cat-5-patch-panel.jpg
Hier habe ich mal ein Bild von einem Patch Panel rausgesucht.
Du siehst  also, hinten kommen einfach die Adern deiner Verkabelung dran, die aus der Wand kommt und vorne kannst du dann mit kurzen (0,5m / 1m / 2m) Patchkabeln (RJ45 oder welches "Format" das Panel auch immer hat) die jeweiligen Dosen an den Switch oder sonstiges Hängen. Dazu hast du dann ja i.d.R. sowohl Patchpanel, als auch 19" Switches in einem entsprechenden Rack.


----------



## Eiszwerg (12. Januar 2004)

http://www.netzmafia.de Grundlagen holen!

Wie ein Patchfeld aussieht weisst Du sicherlich. Mittels FTP-Kabel (Patch-Kabel) wird eine Verbindung zwischen dem Port des Patchfeldes und dem des Switches hergestellt.
Der Uplink des Switches wird dann auf den Convertert geklemmt und dann nach unten in den Keller.

Wo hast Du stackable gelesen? Hab'S grad nicht so schnell wiedergefunden


----------



## Eiszwerg (12. Januar 2004)

http://www.netzmafia.de/skripten/netze/twisted.html Da ist was für gute Twisted-Pair-Grundlagen (LSA+, Patchen)

Habe mal versucht, den Aufbau pro Stockwerk zu"skizzieren".

PS: Den Converter kann man sparen, wenn man einen Switch mit LWL Uplink findet...


----------



## BlueSea (12. Januar 2004)

Aha, jetzt wird mir einiges klarer.

Ein Stockwerk:
28 Dosen mit Doppelanschlüssen(RJ45)
56 Patchkabeln(von der Dose zum Rechner)
28 CAT 5 Kabel(Duplex)(Von der Steckdose zum Patch-Panel)
01 19'' Schrank
03 Patch-Panel(zu je 20 Ports)
02 Switches(zu je 30 ob es gibt oder nicht ist egal)
56 FTP-Kabeln/Patch-Kabel(vom Patch-Panel zum Switch)
01 Converter

Keller:
04 LWLs(von jedem Stockwerk ins Keller)
08 PigTails(an jedem Ende eins)
01 LWL-Switch

Jetzt muss ich aber die Switches unterinander verbinden, damit nur ein LWL zum Keller geht oder?

Patch-Kabel war mir bekannt aber FTP-Kabel war mir neu. 

Danke euch beiden für die Links und die Bilder, das hilft mir sehr weiter, jetzt werde ich mich gleich hinsetzen und die Netzmafia lesen.


----------



## Eiszwerg (12. Januar 2004)

Die Switches verbindest Du im Keller miteinander über den LWL-Switch.


----------



## BlueSea (12. Januar 2004)

Also brauche ich vom jedem Swicht eine LWL zum Keller(LWL-Switch).

Stimmts?


----------



## VeNoMeNoM (18. März 2004)

Nö, da ist glaub ich etwas durcheinandergeraten. Die Switches im Stockwerk tust du untereinander Verbinden, und dann gehst du von EINEM der "Stockwerkswitches" mittels LWL in den Keller runter.


----------

